# Unable to get AOKP 4.2.1 to run. Help?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been unable to get AOKP 4.2.1 to run on this thing at all. I flash in TWRP, do a Factory Reset to wipe data (minus /data/media), and reboot. I then proceed to look at the "Initiating Swagger" boot animation for the next ten minutes while it does nothing. I even deleted the boot animation so that it simply shows the word "Android" as the boot animation and even that doesn't work.

I was hoping to have AOKP on this tablet since I run AOKP on my Galaxy Nexus.

Anyone else have this problem? How do I fix it?

I've tried a build of AOKP that I compiled myself from source and I tried a copy that was made by DizzyThermal and both fail to boot on this tablet. Every time I end up having to go back to the bootloader to reload the stock OS from the Factory Image files to get a working OS.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally got it to boot, but I installed the base ROM only; nothing else.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Now to try and install the 12-12-2012 GApps Pack.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Seems that the kernel I was trying to run was bad in some way. I could kick myself if only I could get my foot high enough to kick my own ass.


----------

